# minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.



## soelli (16. August 2012)

Hallo!

Gestern viel mir mein kein halbes Jahr alter Minn Kota Traxxis 55 mitten am See beim Schleppfischen aus. Zuerst stockte er nur ein wenig und dan ging gar nix mehr. Danach konnte ich nur mehr bis 20% Schub fahren und nach ein paar min. wieder 2-3 min mit 50% fahren, bis er wieder komplett ausfiel dan ging wieder gar nix für ein paar Augenblicke bis ich wieder 20% Schub geben konnte, und das ganze von vorne. So brauchte ich fast zwei Std bis ans Ufer. Heute brachte ich den Motor zum Händler zum Einschicken.

War ziemlich enttäuscht weils ja ein Minn Kota ist und noch dazu ein Traxxis und nicht ganz billig war.

Hat wer von euch änliche Erfahrungen mit den Dingern?


Gruß soelli


----------



## Ossipeter (16. August 2012)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

Wie hoch war die Batterieladung? Hat die Probleme? Wenn mein Walleyguide die Batterie leergezogen hat, dann habe ich ähnliche Muster, da sich die Batterie dazwischen (Bin dann beim Rudern) wieder etwas erholt hat.


----------



## mokki (16. August 2012)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

Hatte was ähnliches, bei mir wars ein Massefehler, eine Schraube an der Kabelklemme zur Batterie war lose...
Haste das mal gecheckt ob alles fest ist?


----------



## soelli (17. August 2012)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

...nein, die akkus waren noch fast voll. das mit den klemmen hatte ich auch anfangs in verdacht und hab dan alles abgezogen und den blanken draht eingeklemmt! brachte aber auch nix! naja wenigsten läuft noch alles über garantie!

gruß 

soelli


----------



## mechanikerpeter (19. August 2012)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

Ist mir gestern genau das selbe passiert.Auf dem Wallersee in Salzburg. Muss ihn wieder auf Garantie einschicken. Hatte Anfang Mai schon das Problem.Keinen Vorwärts und Rückwärtsgang mehr.Eingeschickt auf Garantie.Es wurde von allroundmarin die Schaltelektronik getauscht. Ist wohl nichts geworden.Werde heute meinen 6 Jahre alten 44 Rhino aufspannen und wieder 6 Wochen auf meinen MinnKo  warten


----------



## soelli (19. August 2012)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

...6 Wochen!?!? hab da an so 1-2 Wochen max. gedacht, weil ja der Standpunkt von allroundmarin in niederösterreich ist.

find ich eine frechheit, hab vorher über ein jahr lang einen billigsdorfer motor unter hundert euro gefahren, von ebay. und der läuft jz noch super. leider ein bisschen zu schwach. aber trotzdem, wenns nach dem einschicken wieder was gibt dan wars das für minn kota bei mir.

lg


----------



## Der Hille (25. August 2012)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

Mein Traxxis 70 hatte genau das selbe Problem wie du. 20 Betriebsstunden und der E-Motor war kaputt. Die Kohlen waren alle verbrannt im inneren. 6 Wochen später gab es nen neuen.


----------



## magut (25. August 2012)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

hab den EM 80 und auch schon 2mal auf Garantie repariert (leider pfuschen die beim Reparieren regelmäßig) haben nachweislich gebrauchte Teile eingebaut die Wochen später wieder ausgefallen sind. 
Würd mir keinen minnkota mehr kaufen!!
l.G.
Magut


----------



## mechanikerpeter (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

Hi Freunde
Meine endlose Nachforschungen haben endlich ein Ergebnis.Bei der stufenlosen 12V Traxxis Serie wurde in der E-Platine ein Temp-Fühler von  ca. 30° C eingebaut dh., dass der Motor bei über 30° teilweise ruckelt oder abschaltet.In Europa ein irrsinn, da ja  das dunkle Gehäuse nach einer Sonneneinstrahlung von einigen Stunden ja nicht mehr zum Angreifen ist. Mir wurde im August 2012 mein 55 Traxxis 12V stufenlos anstandslos in einen neuen 55 Traxxis 12V Schalter 5/3  bei Allroundmarin Austria ausgetauscht.Funzt jetzt anstandslos da keine Elektronik mehr.Den Wertausgleich des deff. Motors von ca.100€ habe ich wegen gebrauch nicht bekommen. Bin aber trotzdem zufrieden hatte kein Problem mehr.Habe aber als Sicherheit einen kleinen Motor mit. Man weis ja nie!#6


----------



## gumm (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: minn kota traxxis 55 mitten am See ausgefallen.*

Hi 

ich muss sagen ich fische jetzt schon zwei Jahre mit meinem Traxxis 55 und hatte noch nie Probleme


----------

